# Help with making a lid.



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright, so I will be purchasing a 90gal this week, the seller says it will need a new lid.

Now I dont know if I will just be able to find one at a LFS, if its traditional sized tank measurement wise (they havent told me the measurements yet).

BUT if I cant go that route, what would it take to make a lid to house the lighting system?

Thanks. (keep in mind I am a bit of an aquarium noob)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may want to Google aquarium lighting to see get some ideas first. What do you mean by "lid" and are you planning to "make" it yourself ?

- What are you keeping - salt of fresh ?
- That will dictates what kind of lighting you will be using ?
- Do you want an open top may be with planted growing above
- Do you worry about fish jumping out

There are "generally" 4 approaches:

1. A plastic canopy with fitted florescent light bar above.
2. A glass top with the light sitting directly on top
3. A fixture with legs sitting on the tank
4. A custom build wood canopy with light mounted on the canopy above

Whether you tan has a centre brace or not will affect some of the above approaches. 

How you go about also depends on how much you can "make".


----------

